# [SOLVED] linksys 2.4ghz 802.11b wireless usb network adapter



## RaKeZ (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello, I am not sure about the rules of posting a new thread on this forum, but I did search to see if anyone had a similar problem to mine, and there wasn't a thread I could find.

I am forced to use wireless not by choice as I don't like it at all, however my problem is that when im playing online games or just using the internet for whatever I get this weird pause every certain amount of time, typically between 20-40 seconds where it seems this peice of junk just pauses..the pause lasts for about 5 seconds or so, I Have tryed it on 3 different routers and the same thing with every router. And it is making gaming tedious and seemingly unfun. Does anyone know why I am getting this pause or how I can prevent it, the rest of the time my connection is perfectly fine except for this pause so I believe that it does not have to do with interference. I looked for drivers ffor my device, although I could not find any, but I found these forums with hopes and aspirations that someone could help me.

I was thinking I may have to buy a new wireless card or adapter or whatever.

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## RaKeZ (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: linksys 2.4ghz 802.11b wireless usb network adapter*

Is anyone able to help me?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: linksys 2.4ghz 802.11b wireless usb network adapter*

Have you checked to see if WZC (Windows Zero Configuration) is disabled in Services? This frequently happens when two wireless clients are fighting it out for control of the wireless connection.


----------



## RaKeZ (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: linksys 2.4ghz 802.11b wireless usb network adapter*

no WZC is enabled, just checked.. Do you think it could be a hardware problem with the adapter?


----------



## RaKeZ (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: linksys 2.4ghz 802.11b wireless usb network adapter*

just disabled WZC and now everything seems to run fine.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: linksys 2.4ghz 802.11b wireless usb network adapter*

Thanks for the feedback. :smile:


----------

